# Tethering widget



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Using app called tethering widget will allow use of built in hotspot on certain roms. Use at your own disgression. Haven't had any negative repurcussions as of yet.


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for this info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Whatever I can do to help the Android community! I'll be happy to have the boot loader unlocked, but at this point I'm satisfied with the progress made so far. Big thanks to all the hard working developers out there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Not development!

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases only. Moved to SGS3 general sub-forum.


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry about the wrong location. Has anyone tried this on stock to see if it works? I'm more or less puzzled as to why it works because its meant to be a shortcut widget to turn on the built in hotspot--not to bypass it. For now I'm pleased and am not having to pay anything extra to use what should be a free service with unlimited data.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you rooted? Or are you using a "pure" stock ROM?

What carrier are you on?


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Rooted vzw

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

